# One-armed Zombie Nurse



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

*Just did my costume. It's for a Halloween contest on a different site, so ignore the sign. But what do you think?  Anything needed to be done differently or added???*​


























































*EDIT: The rest of the photos can be found http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=1986*


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Southern Belle: very nice, indeed. Love the stump. How about something to really identify the "nurse"...a stethescope or a hospital badge, perhaps? Nice pics, too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm... good idea. Hopefully I can find a cheap one by Nov  (that's the contest deadline)

Any other ideas to make it look even better? I wanna win


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

How much time do you have until the contest, and how serious are you about the makeup (which looks good, mind you, but you can take it to another level)?

The stump is great, BTW.

EDIT - Nevermind, I see you have until November. That's enough time if you really wanna try something more intense for the makeup (not gory, just more photorealistic)


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

If I knew what to get (as long as it doesn't cost a great deal) and the contest deadline is Nov 10th. Although, I don't want to wait till the last minute. The "blood" on the face, was a PAIN to get off. Pain as in hard and pain as in pain pain, ha. This is my first time making a Halloween costume.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

For a first attempt, that is seriously kickin', girl. You have oodles of talent.

Here's the thing. Corpses don't go pure white, even drained ones. Oh, they get whiter, if the body is caucasian, but never completely white. The eyes do sink, yes, but it's more of a 'lacking serious sleep" look than big dark, uniform circles around the eyes.

Now you said this is for a site contest. Does that mean you just need one good photo?
If that is the case, we can keep it simpler.
Since you wanna save some cash let me ask you this - do you have or can you get a very pale flesh foundation cream, a maroon or wine-colored eyeshadow and a medium blue eyeliner pencil?


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Thankies  (I had a little help)
I don't think there is a photo limit. The only rule is we have to hold a sign (the one in the pics here) and have it by the deadline. By the foundation, if you're talking about the make-up foundation, I can def. get that. The eyeshadow, I'd have to look and see and I do have blue eyeliner.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

i think that’s the best costume i have ever seen it looks like a true pro made it and the dark eyes are perfect i remember seeing a documentary about how bodies rot and many of the rotting bodies it showed eyes look just like that before the maggots ate the eyeballs lol but that is a amazing costume the one arm is the best so original


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Alright, to look freshly dead, here's what I would suggest.
Using the blue eyeliner, draw tiny squiggly veins reaching in from your temples and the top of your forehead. Not too much, just an inch or so in from the hairline. 
I'd also suggest from the jawline, but with the blood, it won't matter. Add some long ones along the arm and the back of the hand, if that will be in the photo.


Next, cover the entire face, neck, ears, the good arm and anything else visible in the photo with extremely pale flesh foundation. Pat it on the drawn veins, they should show through slightly, which is the effect you want. You would have lividity (pooling blood that looks like a burgundy bruise) on the back of your neck and ears, but that wig covers that, so no need to bother.

The maroon eyeshadow is the trickiest. You do not want complete circles. If you look closely at the eye, you'll see the socket indention is mostly under your eye and at the sides. Slightly 'bruise' this area with maroon, blending it with the flesh. This should give a brownish discoloration.

Next, apply the maroon darkly under the eyebrow and at the corners of the eye - in other words, the outside edge and the indention between the tearduct and the bridge of the nose. Then bring a line of maroon about a third of the way under the eye, following the socket, from the tearduct.
Do a similar line from the outer corner, again following the lower edge of the socket, to about half an inch shy of the inside line. This will look like a letter "C" hanging face down.

To accent the sunken eye effect even more, apply thin dabs of white (the white you already own) just under this downward-facing "C" around your eye - just a little along the top of the cheekbone. Blend it a little with the flesh foundation. You'll see the contrast will add depth by giving the illusion that the cheeks stick out more. 

Finally, a good-looking blood for a photo?
Black cherry jam.
Edible, washable, seriously nasty looking. Warm up a bowl in the microwave (warm, not hot). Just smear it on with a popcicle stick or a spoon, thin in some places, chunky in others, wherever you want. It's got the black-red color and texture of blood that bright stage blood doesn't have. Thin it with warm water if you want, but it looks better when left undilluted.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Spats: Thanks greatly for the tips. Never thought about jam for blood. I'd have to try that (after I get over this sickness). I was thinking of maybe a nurse's hat? or the nurse mask? but the mask would cover the bloody mouth.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I would go with the hat ! and Love the costume. and for Spats maybe a video tuturial from you and the zombie makeup effect????


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, I don't have any decent video equipment, but I could post a step-by-step illustration or a series of photos. 
I have a number of people I have to 'zombify' this weekend, so I'll take some photos to post. It will be a week or so before I do, but I'll see what I can manage.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Spats said:


> Well, I don't have any decent video equipment, but I could post a step-by-step illustration or a series of photos.
> I have a number of people I have to 'zombify' this weekend, so I'll take some photos to post. It will be a week or so before I do, but I'll see what I can manage.


Thanks, I am interested in learning more makeup techinques.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea, a photo would be better. That way I'll know exactly what you're talking about. As for other things, the nurse hat, stethoscope and name tag. I don't think I'm going to worry about the feet since it probably won't be in the photos.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That costume is wicked good.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

This is one of my favorite how-to's. Maybe it will help.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Enjoyed the video. Got some ideas from it


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

I just ordered the nurse hat from eBay. I'm going this weekend to find a make-up kit that has liquid latex and stuff in it, unless I find it online before then. Anyhow, here's the hat I ordered. I might make it bloody too. What do y'all think? I'm really excited about seeing the finish product  








Now I gotta find a stethoscope...
Should I wear the black wig, or just go with my natural hair? My hair is black with red streaks


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Me personally I like your natural color.


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Southern Belle said:


> Should I wear the black wig, or just go with my natural hair? My hair is black with red streaks


Go natural, it looks really nice and i think it will add more realism to the costume


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> This is one of my favorite how-to's. Maybe it will help.
> YouTube - Zombie makeup / Creepy Face


lol the woman in that video is bonkers, her expressions made me laugh.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Thankies for the tips everyone. Greatly appreciated. Any more ideas, feel free to send 'em


----------

